

Mt. Gox Update – Announcement Affecting Bitcoin transfers - rohan404
https://www.mtgox.com/img/pdf/20140217-Announcement.pdf

======
patio11
_" With this new system in place, MtGox should be able to resume withdrawals
soon. At the beginning we will do so at a moderated pace and with new daily/
monthly limits in place to prevent any problems with the new system and to
take into account current market conditions._

The copywriter in me notes that this is a _curious_ way to phrase "Don't
worry; we actually have your money."

------
Tenoke
This is good news. I hope that everyone using Gox should now be able to
withdraw and move to any of the other exchanges with more reliable track
record.

